# Will it be safe?



## challenger (Dec 13, 2019)

I got home from work last night around 7, pulled a three pound vacuum sealed T-bone out of the freezer and forgot to put it in the fridge. It sat out around 11 hours. Would you smoke it to 140° and feel safe?


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 13, 2019)

Sat out on the counter for 11 hours?  Sorry, I would toss that pathogen bomb.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 13, 2019)

I know what I would do , but ask yourself if the trip to the store and the price of another steak is worth the gamble of a trip to the hospital and your deductible .


----------



## billdawg (Dec 13, 2019)

Food poisoning is not worth the risk. Buy another steak and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## challenger (Dec 13, 2019)

Pretty much my thoughts. I just thought maybe if it was frozen it might..  Oh well, I just pulled another one out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2019)

challenger said:


> Pretty much my thoughts. I just thought maybe if it was frozen it might..  Oh well, I just pulled another one out.




Don't forget this one!!!
I got a whole Chucky on my counter since 8 AM, but it's in 136° Water.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 13, 2019)

Better safe than sorry. 11 hours with a hard frozen start?  I can't recall leaving a 3 lb hunk of beef on the counter to thaw that long, but I have done about 8 hours on a tri tip that size. It was still partially frozen in the middle and the surface temp was in the low 40's. I grilled and ate it, no problems. Three more hours? It would have gone in the trash.


----------



## fowldarr (Dec 13, 2019)

hmmm, I'd probably toss it, but I wouldn't want to.


----------



## S-met (Dec 13, 2019)

If in doubt, toss it, but I am not a fan of uninformed decisions.

What is the temperature of your freezer? (-10f in my freezer).
Ground or whole muscle? (You already said steak) ground beef and small cuts are more prone to going bad faster than whole muscle.
What was the surface temp after 11hrs?
Was it still cool/cold in the center? 
What is the ambient room temperature and humidity?

Wisconsin winter is different than a Texas summer. A few hrs might be a stretch in the south, but all day may be fine inthe north. Unless I've got the oven on or guests over, my kitchen is rarely over 60 overnight this time of year. I'd doubt after 12hrs in my kitchen overnight that the surface temp of 3lb of steak would maybe be 40deg.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 14, 2019)

A 3 pound T-Bone, from Frozen, would take 6-7 hours to Defrost. The surface was above 40°F maybe, 5-6 hours, and Vac sealed. Between 40 and 70°F, bacteria can grow but Very Slowly. So, the meat was only really above 70, what 3 to 4 hours? There could be some bacterial growth but not likely anything a Heavy Sear would not take care of. I would cook it. Of course I came late to this party and it's likely tossed already...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> A 3 pound T-Bone, from Frozen, would take 6-7 hours to Defrost. The surface was above 40°F maybe, 5-6 hours, and Vac sealed. Between 40 and 70°F, bacteria can grow but Very Slowly. So, the meat was only really above 70, what 3 to 4 hours? There could be some bacterial growth but not likely anything a Heavy Sear would not take care of. I would cook it. Of course I came late to this party and it's likely tossed already...JJ




Oh Well---One thing we're all sure of---Tossing it won't hurt anyone.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 14, 2019)

I might recommend tossing it too. If I didn't know better...JJ


----------

